# What foreign movies do you recommend?



## PorlockVisitor (May 18, 2010)

You HAVE to watch Akira Kurosawa's films. "RAN" was my personal favorite.
I'd say all of them are worth viewing, though. As for the rest of the list...

Lola Rennt
Chunking Express 
15 Park Avenue 
M (directed by Fritz Lang)
Amores Perros
Cleo from 5 to 7

I would recommend looking at the IMDB pages before watching these... especially "Amores Perros".


----------



## Hudson (Jan 26, 2010)

Pans Labyrinth
Amelie
Ghost in the Shell
City of God


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

Divided We Fall
The Dish (Australian/US, historical drama, with some comedy. It is one of our family favorites).


Digger Blue
:happy:


----------



## PipRosi (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok you asked for it. You could say I've had a bit of time on my hands :blushed:

*Foreign Language*

House of Fools
The Edukators
Wings of Desire
The Cuckoo
Pixote
Together
Underground
Kontroll
Pan's Labyrinth
Elling
Séraphine
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Ma Vie en Rose
Jésus de Montréal
C.R.A.Z.Y.
Evil
City of Lost Children
No Man's Land
Before the Rain
The Princess and the Warrior
Color of Paradise
Bad Education
Salaam Bombay!
City of God
The Devil's Backbone
Central Station
Fanny and Alexander
Noi Albinoi
Antonia's Line
Lilya 4-ever
400 Blows
Stroszek
Turtles can Fly
Head-on
Edge of Heaven
The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari
Butterfly
Prisoner of the Mountains
Das Experiment
The Virgin Spring 
Sin Nombre
Nobody Knows
Sommersturm
La Double Vie de Veronique
Show me Love
My Life as a Dog
Pelle Erobreren
Festen
Z
A Prophet
Cell 211
The Battle of Algiers
Un Long Dimanche De Fiançailles
Lola Rennt
The Man Without a Past
Brothers
Das Leben der Anderen
The Thief
Innocent Voices

would recommend some Tarkovsky but I have issues with him. (animal cruelty). same issue with the film 'Idi i Smotri'

*English Language*

A Room with a View
Breakfast on Pluto
The Piano
Cold Comfort Farm
Billy Elliot
Cook the Thief His Wife and Her Lover
Withnail & I
Trainspotting
Shaun of the Dead
Flirting
28 Days Later
Wilbur Wants to Kill Himself
The Matchmaker
On the Edge
Adventures of Priscilla Queen of the Desert
Ratcatcher
Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
Breaking the Waves
The Crying Game
Oliver!
The Commitments
My Family and Other Animals
Rory O'Shea was Here


----------



## wafflecake (Aug 30, 2010)

_Elevator to the Gallows_ was really good. Actually, most French new wave stuff is good (God, I fell in love with Jean Seberg in _Breathless_).

Kurosawa is great. _Seven Samurai_ may be his best, but my favourite is _High and Low_. 

Pretty much anything by the following directors: 
-Bergman (my favourite director)
-Fellini
-Truffaut
-Tarkovsky
-Godard


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Can I post Spanish movies I've liked? Of course, not foreign to me, but to most of you it will be

Cachorro - super precious, touching, beautiful, about homosexuality
No sos vos, soy yo- argentinian super touching movie T.T.
Porqué lo llaman amor cuando quieren decir sexo (Why they call it love if they are meaning sex) - urban tale of love and sex

And, non Spanish, which are THE BEST
Rory O'Shea was in here T.T. it made me cry, and feel...whoa, super emotional. more the second than the first
Le Premier Jour Du Reste De Ta Vie (The first day of the rest of your life)


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I know a couple of people already mentioned Amelie, but seriously, it's so freakin' good.


----------



## PipRosi (Nov 18, 2010)

But I felt like her cutesy innocent act was so put on though, in that oh so pleasing way french film women are 'supposed' to be. I felt the similar heroine in a much lesser known fantastic Russian film "House of Fools" or "Dom Durakov" came across so much more real and believable.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Korean Romantic Comedies e.g.
My Little Bride
Spy Girl
Sex is Zero
My Sassy Girl


----------



## prufrok (Nov 28, 2008)

8 1/2 is a great movie. La Dolce Vita is a little more accessible, so maybe watch it before 8 1/2.


----------



## SnnyYellow (Jun 18, 2010)

The Grave of Fireflies. It's seriously remarkable, despite the fact that its animation--and some say its more moving than Schindler's List itself! :mellow:


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

Black Cat White Cat
This is England
La Meglio Gioventu
Das Leben der Anderen
Das Weisse Band
La Haine
Troubled Water
Heima
Story of the Weeping Camel
Amores Perros
Das Experiment
The Misfortunates
March of the Penguins
Der Untergang
The Return
Black Book
City of God
The Chaser
Amelie
Good Bye Lenin!
Millenium Trilogy
The Orphanage
Pan's Labyrinth
Persepolis
Ponyo on a Cliff by the Sea
Spirited Away
Grave of the Fireflies


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

A few people mentioned Persepolis, This is England, Goodby Lenin, Downfall and C.R.A.Z.Y. that I enjoyed.

I also really liked:

-Le Scaphandre et le papillon (The diving bell and the butterfly - France. It's the story of Elle France magazine's editor who becomes fully paralysed but for an eye at 43 years old. He decided with some help to start writing about his experience an inner struggle. It's a beautiful movie even if it's on an harsh topic.)
-the Edukators (German, a group of young adult start invading rich people's house will they are away to teach them a lesson and make them feel bad about being rich.)
-The Boss of it all (Denmark, a guy wants to sell his company, so he hires somebody to be the boss because until then the boss was only a fictive person that no employee had ever seen. This a very absurd movie but it was great.)
-The Wave (German movie about a teacher that implement fascism in his classroom. Based on a true story.)

Those are a few I remember on top of my head. I'm not all that good at remembering titles but I've watch quite a few.


----------



## Quelzalcoatl (Dec 6, 2010)

Zwart Boek. (Black Book, English subbed)


----------



## Teigue (Jun 8, 2010)

Run Lola Run, is my favourites foreign film. 

The Science of sleep(French and I think Spanish)
New Waterford Girl(Canadian, so not foreign for me=P)
A Problem with fear(Canadian)
Grbavica (Bosnian)


----------



## NoirAddict (Oct 20, 2010)

With my emotional reactions

Les Diaboliques 
 :crazy:

Il Postino 
:laughing::sad: 

Nuovo Cinema Paradiso 
:blushed::crying:

Raise the Red Lantern 
:sad:

Grave of the Fireflies 
:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


Guess where I cried the most. haha :laughing:


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

so far the whole The girl who series


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

There was this french one about a guy who made perfume.

It was really awesome but I don't know what it's called...
Any help, anyone?


----------



## NoirAddict (Oct 20, 2010)

NoirAddict said:


> With my emotional reactions
> 
> Les Diaboliques
> :crazy:
> ...




I should have added Amelie
:crazy::sad:

La Vita E Bella (Life is Beautiful)
:crazy::happy::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Sonne (Oct 29, 2010)

mademoiselle chambon


----------



## noche (Apr 9, 2011)

SnnyYellow said:


> The Grave of Fireflies. It's seriously remarkable, despite the fact that its animation--and some say its more moving than Schindler's List itself! :mellow:


I got depressed feeling after watched it... seriously. Moving but too sad 

I suggest :
Run Lola Run - Germany
Be With Me - Singapore
The Road Home - Chinese
Old Boy - Korean
3-Iron - Korean
Shaolin - Chinese
Tanda Tanya - Indonesian


----------



## talvikki (Mar 27, 2011)

Definitely watch the original Swedish versions of _Män som hatar kvinnor_ (The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo) trilogy before the American versions come out! They are good. Swedes can make good movies. _Patrik, age 1.5_ is the latest one I've watched. Would recommend it, yes.

Patrik, age 1.5
The home of dark butterflies
Cracks
Mother of mine


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

And the movie Audition. That took things to a whole other level, if you ask me.

although these are NOT for the faint of heart. At all. Also not if you hate gore.


----------



## MissxRae (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm pretty sure some of these were mentioned already, but here are my recommendations:

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo trilogy (Swedish)
City of God (Portuguese)
Sin Nombre (Spanish)
Amelie (French)
Old Boy (Korean)
2046 (Chinese)
Y Tu Mama Tambien (Spanish)
Cyborg Girl (Japanese/Korean)
Kamikaze Girls (Japanese)
Battle Royale (Japanese)
Run Lola Run (German)


----------



## Joblo (Aug 20, 2010)

To bump this lovely tread about 'independent' non-hollywood films........

*The scouting book for boys *(british)
- David (Turgoose) and Emily (played by Holly Grainger) are best friends living in the idyllic solitude of a Norfolk caravan park. Their sheltered lives are shattered when Emily is told that she will have to move away to live with her Dad, and so together the two plan to hide Emily in a nearby beach cave. The resulting police search reveals secrets about Emily that David was unprepared for; with his feelings for her growing stronger by the day, and with the real reason for her running away becoming clear, David's romantic existence unravels into a nightmare of strange, conflicting emotions.

*Hallam Foe* (british)
Jamie Bell is Hallam Foe, a troubled young man whose knack for voyeurism paradoxically reveals his darkest fears, and his most peculiar desires. Driven to expose the true cause of his mother's death, he instead finds himself searching the rooftops of the city of Edinburgh for love. 

*Anche libero va bene* (italian)
- Tommi (11) and his slightly older sister Viola live in the city with their father. They cope with being a single parent family until their mother shows up, having disappeared without trace - not for the first time, we soon learn. These are the four protagonists in a bittersweet portrait of their ongoing struggle with love, friendship, puberty and life in general.

*Filantropica* (romanian)
- If you like absurd humor

*Caos Calmo* (Italian
This film is all about a man who starts to spend his days in a park next to his daughter's school. He found, in that park, some sort of peace sanctuary, and people he knew for years started to meet him there, exposing their problems to him, just to be listened, because he was doing something most of them dared to even try...


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Waltz with Bashir.
Let The Right One In.
Audition(if you have a strong stomach).
Into The Mirror.
Schindlers List.


----------



## Cool Breeze (Sep 4, 2011)

Cinema Paradiso
Gallipoli
Strictly Ballroom
The Seven Samurai
Ran
Yojimbo
Kagemusha
Throne of Blood
La Femme Nikita
Le Samourai
Metropolis
The Killer
The Commitments
Cyrano de Bergerac (1990)
Godzilla


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

Spirited Away

Wild Strawberries

Fanny and Alexander

Amelie

Pan's Labyrinth

Cinema Paradiso

Dreams by Kurosawa... I don't know if it's enjoyable, but I found it definitely haunting and unsettling, not easy to forget


----------



## nim (Mar 20, 2010)

For now, I second the Man from Nowhere (아저씨). A film like this doesn't receive seven (if I remember the number aright) awards for nothing. It's the best film I've seen all year, hands down.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm sure it's been recommended, but Pan's Labyrinth!


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

_A Bittersweet Life _and _Oldboy_ (both Korean).

Also, if you haven't had the chance, watch the old Italian neo-realism film, _The Bicycle Thief_. It will break your heart in so many good ways.

Oh, and _The Seventh Seal_ is fantastic. Ingmar Bergman is a great director who delivers brilliant films. If you like movies that really address psychology and character without being whacked art-house pieces, you'll enjoy him. He's a master at storytelling.


----------



## InwardOh (Jul 29, 2011)

The Diving Bell and the Butterfly 

The Red Violin

The lives of others

Everything is Illuminated


----------



## ProtectorOfKittens (Oct 13, 2011)

Nine Queens/Nueve reinas--Argentine. I liked the plot twists and the humor.

The Motorcycle Diaries/Diarios de motocicleta--Argentine(?) About Che Guevara's travels in South America when he was young.

Joyeux Noel--European. About a truce that occurred at Christmas time during World War I.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

Loved The Motorcycle Diaries!!!!


----------



## Mikebissle (Oct 15, 2011)

_Esperando La Carroza _is what I recommend for comedy fans.


----------



## lyurasd (Oct 21, 2011)

Foreign movie huh? Depends on which country you are from. Dependless on what your answer might be I would say _Lilja Forever_.


----------



## zeBunnyQueen (Sep 6, 2010)

Hmmmmm international movies. Most of Wong Kar-Wai movies, he's an interesting auteur. Happy Together, In The Mood For Love, Chungking Express, and 2046 are beautiful to watch. He also made Blueberry Nights with Norah Jones and Jude Law, but it's not foreign if you're from an English speaking world. I also liked Michel Gondry's Science of Sleep, the protagonist in that film is man who played in the Motorcycle Diaries. 

And I like the way scenes looks in spaghetti western films.


----------



## Emphasis (Apr 10, 2011)

Léon (French)
Biutiful (Spanish)
The Edukators (German-Austrian)
Good Bye, Lenin! (German)
Pan's Labyrinth (Mexican-Spanish)
Amelie (French)
The Secret in Their Eyes - El secreto de sus ojos (Argentinian)
Kites (Indian)
El crimen del Padre Amaro (Argentinian)
The Motorcycle Diaries (Argentinian)
Life Is Beautiful - La vita è bella (Italian)
Broken Embraces - Los abrazos rotos (Spanish)
Volver (Spanish)
Persepolis (French)


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Malena 
Anatomie 
Irreversible (very disturbing)
Marquis (disturbing)
The piano teacher
The train of life


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Cidade de Deus


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Brat - Brother - Брат






Брат 2 - Brother 2 - Brat dva


----------



## Emphasis (Apr 10, 2011)

I've just watched Les Chansons d'amour, with Louis Garrel. It's amazing.




lib said:


> Cidade de Deus


I love this movie. It's choking, but thrilling and daring.


----------



## Princessportent (Dec 2, 2011)

La Cite des Enfants Perdue (The City of Lost Children) - just amazing! But it took me a second viewing to really be drawn to it. 
The Devil's Backbone (Spanish)
Ponette (French)
Amelie (French)
The Son of the Shark (French)
Heavenly Creatures (New Zealand)
Kolya (Russian) 
Sophie Scholl - The Last Days (German)

Come and See (about the holocaust)


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

High Tension!


----------



## Aedesia (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## icecream (Nov 22, 2011)

I dont know if they are mentioned...didt read through the whole thread

Dumplings...freaky!!!
Women without men...i thought it was a feminist movie because of the title...but after i had seen it.... i dont think it is...it was just about life.
Kops...swedish comedy about cops.
La bicyclette bleu...french movie about love and war. say no more.
Lilja 4-ever ...and Turtles can fly.......so sad...heartbreaking.
Run lola run.
Goodbye Lenin.
Io non ho paura... the book is one of my favorites.

and The Return... had to see it twice to realize it was duality in the theme.


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

I'd recommend "A Serbian Film" but, uh...you really don't need to see that one.


----------



## CassieBlue (Dec 4, 2011)

Dumplings was an interesting one. Korean I think?


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Tsotsi
Valley of Flowers
The Dreamers
Pan's Labyrinth
Spirited Away
City of God
The Chinese Botanist's Daughter (Les filles du botaniste)
Suriyothai
The Overture (Hom Rong)
Beautiful Boxer
Jan Dara
King Naresuan
Red Cliff (both I and II, if you live in Asia, otherwise it's conflated into one film for other parts of the world)
Malèna

BOLLYWOOD (because it deserves its own category XD):
Jodhaa Akbar
Wake Up Sid
Kabhi Kushi Kabhu Gham
Kabhi Alvida Na Kehna
Singh is Kinng
Om Shanti Om
Krrish
Don: The Chase Begins Again (only for the dance numbers)
Kurbaan
Kuch Kuch Hota Hai
Swades

Tamil:
Endhiran
Kadhalar Dhinam


----------



## icecream (Nov 22, 2011)

Cassieblue: Dumplings is from hongkong, but another film in Three Extremes is korean I think.


----------



## Ventricity (Mar 30, 2009)

hiroshima mon amour
persona

those are the best movies ever made


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Ikiru
Wings of Desire
The Lives of Others


----------



## tangential (Aug 15, 2010)

Cleo from 9 to 5 (French)
Gloomy Sunday (Hungarian?)
The Skin I Live In (Spanish)


----------



## rycbar (Aug 2, 2011)

_Ran
Le Feu Follet
Wild Strawberries_

To name a few...


----------



## kamikaze02 (Nov 15, 2011)

les femmes de l'ombre


----------



## MasterOfDistraction (Nov 21, 2011)

Amélie
Cidade de Deus
Tropa de Elite
La vita è bella
Das Leben der Anderen
El laberinto del fauno
Der Untergang
Batoru rowaiaru
Good Bye Lenin!
Banlieue 12
La Science des rêves
Max Manus

Love foreign film, you get tired watching the same recycled Hollywood concepts over and over again...


----------



## icecream (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## icecream (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Dead Ringers (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (Canadian)


Sadly, no subtitles are available. You have to speak Canadian to understand.



:tongue:


-ZDD


(it is a creepy psychological thriller worth watching, btw)


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Europa, Europa

The dark side of the heart


----------

